# Canada Open Border?



## Mickey

Planning my12th year in a row to the Pickerel River. Canadian govt. is supposed to assess the virus situation May 19th. My ten day trip is for May 25th. I can't wait to get the decision. I might have to look at going in Aug. or Sept. I'm sure lots of others are awaiting this as well. It's tough on both sides of the border but The lodges, golf courses etc. only have four months or so to make a living. Hoping for the best health for all.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Hopefully it will be open and you can have a nice trip.


----------



## billy4prez

Keep us updated, my Canadian fishing trip is in August. Hope we are all good by then!


----------



## SICKOFIT

billy4prez said:


> Keep us updated, my Canadian fishing trip is in August. Hope we are all good by then!


Our trip is in Sept. & we all have our fingers crossed. Was supposed to leave this Friday for a 3 week Alaskan trip,but of course it was cancelled also


----------



## Whopper

I was supposed to leave the 16th for the opener, not going to happen. I have already rescheduled for July 18th, really hope that happens. This is only the second time in the last fifteen years I have missed the opener.

On top of all that my passport renewal has gotten caught up in this covid deal


----------



## BMustang

All indications are that the US-Canadian border restrictions will be extended through June 21st.

The current restrictions expire on May 20th, but advance info emanating from the Canadian side indicate that an extension will be issued.


----------



## Wildcat720

How does that work open water ...out on Erie....Anyone know ....can we cross over & bk if we have a Can.f. license and cross back with no land contact over there .?


----------



## 3goldens

On the Detroit river, RCMP is chasing the fisherman back to the US side of the river


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Thats Crazy


----------



## Basser57

Prior to the border closing it was ok if not touching land and not using a conventional anchor. Now it is not acceptable. To be legal you will need to wait until the border is open.


----------



## BMustang

The US-Canadian Border restriction has officially been extended through June 21st.
At the moment, resorts are not permitted to welcome Canadians to their camps.


----------



## billy4prez

Thanks for the updates! Even though that info sucks!


----------



## ohiojmj

Where do you stay and fish on the Pickerel River?


----------



## Snakecharmer

BMustang said:


> The US-Canadian Border restriction has officially been extended through June 21st.
> At the moment, resorts are not permitted to welcome Canadians to their camps.


How about Americans?...….JK, we 're not allowed at Canadian Resorts yet...


----------



## BMustang

ohiojmj said:


> Where do you stay and fish on the Pickerel River?


If you are asking me, I don't fish the Pickerel River. I fish the North Channel of Lake Huron out of the Spanish River.


----------



## Mickey

ohiojmj said:


> Where do you stay and fish on the Pickerel River?


Camp Wanikewin Lodge. They have a website.


----------



## ohiojmj

Thanks I'll check that out. Always looking for new scenery, pike, walleye, nice cabin stay, fresh air, etc. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BMustang

Sorry, that was somewhat confusing.
The border restriction eliminates we Americans, and resorts remained closed to all, including Canadians.

That should be somewhat more clear.


----------



## Snakecharmer

BMustang said:


> Sorry, that was somewhat confusing.
> The border restriction eliminates we Americans, and resorts remained closed to all, including Canadians.
> 
> That should be somewhat more clear.


I hope that doesn't ruin too many resorts.


----------



## eriedude

Canada will take care of its resort owners.


----------



## For my Son

Just pushed the date to July 21s


----------



## ress

Thanks


----------



## redhawk fisherman

Favorite week of the year is gone!


----------



## BMustang

I really feel bad for the camp owners who depend on the US dollars to make ends meet.
I do know that the camps are open for Canadians. That will help some of them.

From the looks of things I don't expect an opening on July 21st either. Hoping for it, but not expecting it to happen.


----------



## cloverhill1

I have a good friend that is a camp owner in ontario...he is American, he cant even get to his camp to work. He takes 1200 people in a yr,fisherman ,moose bear..most are American, these buisness will not survive without the us dollar


----------



## Whopper

Just read that two camps out of the Armstrong area (flyins) aren't even going to attempt opening up for the season even if they open the border at the end of July


----------



## wave warrior

cloverhill1 said:


> I have a good friend that is a camp owner in ontario...he is American, he cant even get to his camp to work. He takes 1200 people in a yr,fisherman ,moose bear..most are American, these buisness will not survive without the us dollar


I know a guy that owns Rays fish camp on lake Ramsey , pretty sure he isn't even going to open this year ,


----------



## DBV

Major bummer. We are supposed to be at Rice Lake, Ontario this week. Have been going their 50 years and multiple times a year. Feels strange not being their. They need to open borders soon. Ridiculous that they have not already. 

Seems like some Canadians don’t want us back. Sad to read those stories. Of course be media hype though.


----------



## Whopper

DBV said:


> Seems like some Canadians don’t want us back. Sad to read those stories. Of course be media hype though.


The Canadians that don't want us back have no stake in the game. IMHO if they don't open the border in the next couple months I hope remains closed until next May, then watch them change their tune.


----------



## 2120Tom

I too am personally affected by the COVID19 border closing. This may be the first time in 65 years I may not get to spend time in Canada. But as I age and see what's happening here in our country due to "opening up" or "relaxing of pandemic safeguards" resulting in the spike of COVID cases. I can't / won't blame the Canadian government one bit for their actions. Canadian Leadership is doing what's needed to keep their country and citizens as healthy as possible.

Look at it this way.... IF the border stays closed this year, the fish we chase will grow bigger, the mosquitoes will still be as big (hopefully less of them due to lack of our blood)  and the sunrises and sunsets and scenic views will be just as spectacular next time we're able to visit. 

Hopefully those of us missing Canada will be able to stay healthy allowing us to visit when the virus slows to a safe level.


----------



## ress

Bares repeating. Our youngest son's wedding was supposed to be in July. His wife to be lives in Toronto. Has not seen her sense March. And who knows how long it will be.


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Bares repeating. Our youngest son's wedding was supposed to be in July. His wife to be lives in Toronto. Has not seen her sense March. And who knows how long it will be.


Maybe they can get married on the Peace bridge halfway across where the border lies. They could kiss with her in Canada and him in the USA..


----------



## DHower08

ress said:


> Bares repeating. Our youngest son's wedding was supposed to be in July. His wife to be lives in Toronto. Has not seen her sense March. And who knows how long it will be.


Think she wants a roommate? I'll send my old lady up there with her


----------



## SICKOFIT

DBV said:


> Major bummer. We are supposed to be at Rice Lake, Ontario this week. Have been going their 50 years and multiple times a year. Feels strange not being their. They need to open borders soon. Ridiculous that they have not already.
> 
> Seems like some Canadians don’t want us back. Sad to read those stories. Of course be media hype though.


Six of us are scheduled for a trip to Bear Lake in Ontario for the third week of September and the closer we get to that date the more of a sinking feeling we get as each day passes. If the boarder does not open we will understand and move on to a substitute trip,we hope


----------



## SICKOFIT

SICKOFIT said:


> Six of us are scheduled for a trip to Bear Lake in Ontario for the third week of September and the closer we get to that date the more of a sinking feeling we get as each day passes. If the boarder does not open we will understand and move on to a substitute trip,we hope


Our outfitter in Ontario informed us today that in his opinion the border will not be open for our September trip & he has advised us to try and book a trip somewhere in the states if we want to fish this fall. He has agreed to apply our deposit for our trip next year. Looks like we will be heading to the boundary waters up Minnesota way this fall


----------



## BMustang

This is a very well done video from some fishing lodges in Northern Ontario begging to open up or receive some gov't help.


----------



## Snakecharmer

BMustang that is so sad. There in nothing to compare to a Northern Ontario fishing camp. I 've already lost a couple that I've used to go to and I worry my grandchildren won't be able to experience it with me.


----------



## nightowl

Our June trip was cancelled and we don't expect to be able to go for our Sept trip. We told the outfitter to roll our deposits over to next year. We booked a place in Michigans UP in Sept. just to get away from everybody and do some fishing. I don't blame Canadians for not wanting us up there. Americans are looking like idiots with all the rant about not wearing masks and gathering in large groups.


----------



## fishwendel2

Reading articles this morning they may not open AT ALL this year. Crazy!!


----------



## DHower08

We also had to cancel our trip after rescheduling once. We wrote this year off and scheduled for next year


----------



## EnonEye

nightowl said:


> Our June trip was cancelled and we don't expect to be able to go for our Sept trip. We told the outfitter to roll our deposits over to next year. We booked a place in Michigans UP in Sept. just to get away from everybody and do some fishing. I don't blame Canadians for not wanting us up there. Americans are looking like idiots with all the rant about not wearing masks and gathering in large groups.


Think they'll appreciate us next year though


----------



## KaGee

The closure has been extended through August. 
Sorry fellas.


----------

